# Peach Throat or Quince Monitors



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, I'm interested in acquiring a 0.1/1.1 of arboreal monitors and I have narrowed my choices down to either Quince or Peach throat monitors. 

I've yet to build an enclosure for them, but intend to build a 5'(l) x 4.5'(h) x 3'(w) and will be making sure all that space is utilized with plenty of climbing branches and elevated hides etc. 

The only issue is to which of the two species is better suited to this size enclosure and also which will be more suited someone who is new to working with monitors. I have 8 years experience keeping reptiles but have just recently gotten the space to keep monitors and thought I'd branch out.

Any constructive criticism or helpful advice is appreciated and thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

TheGreatestCornholio said:


> Hello, I'm interested in acquiring a 0.1/1.1 of arboreal monitors and I have narrowed my choices down to either Quince or Peach throat monitors.
> 
> I've yet to build an enclosure for them, but intend to build a 5'(l) x 4.5'(h) x 3'(w) and will be making sure all that space is utilized with plenty of climbing branches and elevated hides etc.
> 
> ...


Is that the adult size enclosure?


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats a bit on the small side if its for an adult! My viv is 5ft (L) x 3ft (H) x 2ft (D) and thats the minimum for an ackie who will only grow to about 18- 20 in long! Personally if i had the space he would be in a much bigger viv! For a monitor that can reach between 3-4 ft in length id say you need to be looking for a viv 10ft long or a small room or find a different monitor species.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Start small with monitors, try an Ackie or one of the other dwarf monitor species, they display the same traits as the full size ones without the space issue and are just as rewarding!


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

harry136 said:


> Start small with monitors, try an Ackie or one of the other dwarf monitor species, they display the same traits as the full size ones without the space issue and are just as rewarding!


But if the op doesn't want an a ackie they shouldn't get one just for the sake of getting one if they really want something else


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very true, just trying to give the op options if he finds he hasn't the room for a large monitor.


----------



## HerpdeHerp (Jan 28, 2013)

A peach throat monitor and a quince monitor (if they grew to 4 foot) would require an 8x4x6 minimum. Your suggested enclosure size is way to small and would be more suited to Kimberley rock monitors or similar sized lizards. Kims are semi arboreal and would make good use of an enclosure that size, their like big monitors packed into a small body.:2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

HerpdeHerp said:


> A peach throat monitor and a quince monitor (if they grew to 4 foot) would require an 8x4x6 minimum. Your suggested enclosure size is way to small and would be more suited to Kimberley rock monitors or similar sized lizards. Kims are semi arboreal and would make good use of an enclosure that size, their like big monitors packed into a small body.:2thumb:


 
This is my Kimberly Viv as you can see it is very much set up as an arboreal Viv it is 4ft X 4ft X 2ft and this has proven to be really too small for my Trio especially as one of the males has grown to over 83cm N-T which is large for a kim. the new viv will be both taller and deeper hopefully 6ft+ X 4ft X 3ft








both species you are looking at will need more room than this IMO.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

As stated above, the current enclosure isn't suitable for these species.

I'd suggest picking a species first and then building the enclosure, instead of the other way around. It's unwise picking a species that you’re not completely interested in just to 'build experience' for something else. It doesn't do the animal justice. You'll probably won't learn as much you would if you were truly interested in a species.

The suggestions above are wonderful animals though and are worth a look anyway. 

I'm sorry if I come off a bit harsh, but have you researched either species already? You claim to have experience with reptiles, yet you asked if you could house either of these species in very small enclosure. I'm sorry if this comes of harsh, it isn't meant to. There are a lot people who simply buy a large monitor species and come to regret it later. It's a big predator who can become quite vicious with improper care after all.

Good luck


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

People don't realise how much space monitors need


----------



## TheGreatestCornholio (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone thanks for the advice, I had trouble posting this and a section was missed out, This wouldn't be their adult enclosure, but instead something that will last me about a year, the adult space will be in a cabin in my garden and is 8' x 5' x 4'

Without this section my post seems fairly out of context so I will re-express my aims here; I wanted to know if the mentioned size would be large enough to house one or two of these monitors for around a year since that is when the adult enclosure will be completed. My concern was whether the size of the 5' x 4.5' x3' enclosure would be appropriate, since I know in the case of juvenile snakes being placed in enclosures too large can seriously stress them out. And given my inexperience with monitors and the fact that I have not been able to find any information on this I decided to make this post

Hope this clears some things up!


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

TheGreatestCornholio said:


> Hi everyone thanks for the advice, I had trouble posting this and a section was missed out, This wouldn't be their adult enclosure, but instead something that will last me about a year, the adult space will be in a cabin in my garden and is 8' x 5' x 4'
> 
> Without this section my post seems fairly out of context so I will re-express my aims here; I wanted to know if the mentioned size would be large enough to house one or two of these monitors for around a year since that is when the adult enclosure will be completed. My concern was whether the size of the 5' x 4.5' x3' enclosure would be appropriate, since I know in the case of juvenile snakes being placed in enclosures too large can seriously stress them out. And given my inexperience with monitors and the fact that I have not been able to find any information on this I decided to make this post
> 
> Hope this clears some things up!


Don't know if it'll do 2 but should just about do a year for 1


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

A group of kims or tristis would be good for that size enclosure. 
A pair of fiji igs or a group of frilled dragons if it doesnt have to be a monitor. 



TheGreatestCornholio said:


> Hello, I'm interested in acquiring a 0.1/1.1 of arboreal monitors and I have narrowed my choices down to either Quince or Peach throat monitors.
> 
> I've yet to build an enclosure for them, but intend to build a 5'(l) x 4.5'(h) x 3'(w) and will be making sure all that space is utilized with plenty of climbing branches and elevated hides etc.
> 
> ...


----------

